# Retiring the Beretta M9



## OneSeventy (Jan 19, 2011)

Recently I have been interested in buying a Beretta 92. Since I am new to the Beretta world, I didn't know this (which is probably obvious to everyone here), but they are retiring the Beretta M9 in the US military and will be holding a competition for a new sidearm for the armed forces. Below is the link to an article about this on wikipedia from which I found out.

Modular Handgun System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My question is: what will the military do with all those service side arms Berettas once they retire them? Will they sell them to the mass US market? If so does that mean that there will be a large saturation of them here, like we have seen with other retired service guns?

If so, I imagine that you could pick them up for pretty cheap in a year or two, right?

Any thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I doubt that will ever take off given the previous shelving of the JCP program.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As just stated, they cancelled the last handgun replacement trials. And, the military is still receiving new orders of M9s. I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can say is good luck finding anything better. Heck, the 1911 was in service for over 70 years. The 92 series with it's open breach design and the slickest frame to slide action is one unique and ultra reliable pistol which no pistol on earth can surpass in my opinion. Furthermore, I don't think any pistol on earth has been more tested and proven then the 92 series.


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> As just stated, they cancelled the last handgun replacement trials. And, the military is still receiving new orders of M9s. I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon.


Did you mean the military is still PLACING new orders of M9s ? How would the military fill an order for something that they do not make ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

PCollen said:


> Did you mean the military is still PLACING new orders of M9s ? How would the military fill an order for something that they do not make ?


Per Beretta:



> 2009
> Beretta U.S.A. Corp. announces its receipt of a U.S. Army contract to provide up to 450,000 Beretta Model 92FS pistols to U.S. military customers throughout the world. The total value of the contract, if all pistol quantities and associated spare parts are ordered, is $220 million, making it the largest U.S. military pistol contract awarded since WWII. The contract is awarded along with a first delivery order for 20,000 pistols intended for the Iraqi military. Delivery of pistols against the contract has already begun, with over 50,000 pistols now scheduled for delivery by the end of 2010.





> 2010
> Beretta launches the new Model 92A1 and 96A1 pistol in 9mm and 40 S&W calibers. This evolution of the world famous 92FS integrates the best features of the 90-Two pistol: increased capacity magazines (THREE included per pistol), removable front sight, accessory rail, captive recoil spring assembly, rounded trigger guard and frame recoil buffer. *Beretta U.S.A. continues to deliver Model 92FS pistols against the contract awarded by the U.S. Army in 2009.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PCollen said:


> Did you mean the military is still PLACING new orders of M9s ? How would the military fill an order for something that they do not make ?


Who said they didn't make the M9 anymore? That's what you said, not anyone else here... They are STILL making M9s, and you can go down to the store right now and buy the civilian version of the M9 too. And as stated above, they are still filling orders from the last conract awarded to them (Beretta).

In fact, that is why you see all the Italian 92s on the shelves. The USA plant is super busy keeping up with the military order, so the Italy plant has been taking up the slack on 92s. And the few USA made 92s I have seen recently are actually being sold with the M9 frame (straight dustcover and no rear strap indentation)


----------

